# Hd 6670 vs 6750



## Bodhisatwa (May 22, 2012)

My system specs are given in my signature..
I recently bought hd 6670..
I want to know which 1 is better -6670 1gb ddr5 or 6750 1gb ddr5??
I can buy 6750 if its betr..
Pls suggest..


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2012)

Obviously the 6750 will be slightly better than 6670.however if u intend to play @ hd or full hd resolutiow a hd 6770 is more suited since its about 30 to 50% faster than 6670 in most games with a price  1 to 1.5 k more than 6670,which is reasonable.if u play @ 768 p u can choose the 6750 over 6670 but dont expect a major performance diff.

In short the 6750 is not a worthy upgrade for you now.

In short the 6750 is not a worthy upgrade for you now.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 22, 2012)

I may buy a new monitor later..dats why..
Btw my 6670 is jst 3 weeks old! 
I can exchange it wid my frnd who just brought 6750..


----------



## saikiasunny (May 22, 2012)

The 6750 will show very slight improvement. If you are planning to game at 720p them any of the card will do. But as u increase the resolution both the cards will struggle.


----------



## Nanducob (May 23, 2012)

Dude i also have a 6670.it performs well in most games @ ultra @ 1366 x 768.for hd res gaming a 6770 is recommended.if u are getting 6750 in exchange for 6670 it ll be good,but still you dont find any major performance gain.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 23, 2012)

6750 requires external power connector?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 23, 2012)

Yes. It needs one. Whats your psu?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 23, 2012)

Iball lpe223-400..it needs only one?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 23, 2012)

Yes, i think the psu will be enough.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 23, 2012)

Keephn my new 6670..
Thanks guys for al ur replies..


----------

